# Maybe it's time they called it quits



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

I have heard that Tyler will be on American Idol, but this is too funny.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

hahahaha, awesome! I heard Perry is pretty much ready to quit the band over this whole Idol thing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i realize that i am in the extreme minority when i say this, but i believe that there comes a time, as a rocker, 
when you are too old. rock and roll is about being young, and sexy, and dangerous/rebellious. admit it or don't, but that's the truth. when you are old, you are none of those things anymore, in the way that they are used in rock and roll. 
i'm not saying it's time to quit music, i'm saying that for bands like aerosmith, the stones, mettalica, it's time to do something else. you can't play the blues if you drive mercedes. you can't be an angry metalhead guy if you live in a sprawling mansion with manicured grounds. ever notice how when bowie got to a certain age he stopped doing the androgeny thing? it's because he realized it only works for so long. neil young looks like one of those guys who beg for change outside of loblaws.
but he was right way back i the day. for a rocker, it's better to burn out (hendrix, morrison) than to fade away (see above)


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Dude Looks Like it's time for some guardrails.


funny that it happened during that song..... "Goooiiiiing dooooown"


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

That poor Strat getting chucked into his stacks is a shame. 

Maybe it's just cuz they're old and don't move so quick anymore, but that bump sending Tyler into the crowd didn't seem like it was all that malicious. Maybe Aerosmith are playing up the Tyler-Perry Feud for publicity.

The mic stand boink on the noggin did seem like it was pretty painful though.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

There's another video that shows Tyler doing the little hip-check on Perry first - then the Huffington Post link above picks up the response from Perry...

Try here if you need it;

Steven Tyler Falls Off Stage - Watch the Aero Assault Video | TMZ.com


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> neil young looks like one of those guys who beg for change outside of loblaws.


Don't agree with everything you said but this one hit home....and gave me a good laugh! Cheers.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

You got one thing right boy. You are in the minority extremely. Don't know what your talking about.

CT.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

StevieMac said:


> Don't agree with everything you said but this one hit home....and gave me a good laugh! Cheers.


Neil Young has always looked like one of those guys who beg for change outside loblaws.

http://advocatodiabolo.files.wordpress.com/2010/07/neilyoungneilyoung.jpg


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i realize that i am in the extreme minority when i say this, but i believe that there comes a time, as a rocker,
> when you are too old. rock and roll is about being young, and sexy, and dangerous/rebellious. admit it or don't, but that's the truth. when you are old, you are none of those things anymore, in the way that they are used in rock and roll.
> i'm not saying it's time to quit music, i'm saying that for bands like aerosmith, the stones, mettalica, it's time to do something else. you can't play the blues if you drive mercedes. you can't be an angry metalhead guy if you live in a sprawling mansion with manicured grounds. ever notice how when bowie got to a certain age he stopped doing the androgeny thing? it's because he realized it only works for so long. neil young looks like one of those guys who beg for change outside of loblaws.
> but he was right way back i the day. for a rocker, it's better to burn out (hendrix, morrison) than to fade away (see above)


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some people can still rock when they're old--and for some, that's all they know.

But if you can still handle it, and still produce good music, and not do stuff your body can't handle--keep going.

But some bands have become caricatures of themselves--and I fear this has happened to Aerosmith.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Ya know, I will be 60 in a few months and I still love to play rock n' roll. I'm not in bad shape, 6'-2'' and 185 lbs, but if I ever dressed up like those 2 clowns (Perry and Tyler), even to go on stage, my wife would die of laughter and my daughters of embarrassment. LOL. I think guys like the Stones and Aerosmith will just keep playing until people stop paying ridiculous amounts of money to see them. They've had great careers and made awesome music, but, guys, really.....just let it go. Relax on the beach somewhere, enjoying the fruits of your labour.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

CocoTone said:


> You got one thing right boy. You are in the minority extremely. Don't know what your talking about.
> 
> CT.


really? i don't know what i'm talking about? why don't you enlighten me? cause from where i'm standing, none of the band's i mentioned in my previous post have produced anything really good for quite a long time. metallica's last acceptable album was the black album( 1991). the last good stones album was 1978. *that was 32 yrs ago*. everything since then has been crap. aerosmith's last good album was older than that. "draw the line" came out in 77. some people might argue permanent vacation, but i am not among them. when morrison died, he was a bearded, burned out, overweight junkie. if he didn't o.d. he woulda faded into obscurity. he was an earlier version of joaquin phoenix. i could name at least 20 other bands right off the top of my head that are still out there makin crappy records, but my point is made. make yours, by all means. it just seems to me, that it is easier to take someone seriously when they say "i disagree with you because of the following reasons...." instead of making personal attacks.



Big_Daddy said:


> Ya know, I will be 60 in a few months and I still love to play rock n' roll. I'm not in bad shape, 6'-2'' and 185 lbs, but if I ever dressed up like those 2 clowns (Perry and Tyler), even to go on stage, my wife would die of laughter and my daughters of embarrassment. LOL. I think guys like the Stones and Aerosmith will just keep playing until people stop paying ridiculous amounts of money to see them. They've had great careers and made awesome music, but, guys, really.....just let it go. Relax on the beach somewhere, enjoying the fruits of your labor.


i think you get what i'm trying to say. there's nothing wrong with getting older. survival is a privilege not afforded to everyone. to do it with grace, is a noteworthy thing, imo


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some bands can pull it off and some can't. I think it also depends on the type of act that they were/are known for. For example, Kiss could never tour without the flames, blood, rockets and smoke. It would not be a Kiss show. Now I have seen them a few times and most recently on this tour in Windsor and they pulled it off pretty damn good (Simmons and Stanley). The make-up certainly helps that band though. 

Van Halen with DLR and that haircut was not good. To me the way they were in the 80's was VH.

The Stones are starting to look ridiculous and should hand it up. A guy like McCartney can do it because he comes out in a suit just like he did when he was 25 years old. 

So for bands that had a lot of flash and relied heavily on the sights vs the music it can be embarrassing to see them doing it at 60. Aerosmith fits that category to me. Musically, many of these bands actually sound better than they did in their so called prime. Visually it gets a bit scary sometimes.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

cheezyridr,i think you're confusing your opinions, with Facts, yes, i actually agree with some stuff you said, but Rock N Roll is a state of mind..and what's in your soul, it has NOTHING to do with age in anyway. i was never a big Aerosmith fan so i could'nt care less, but their comeback in early 90's i think was pretty good. As for metallica, well to me they hit their prime with Ride the Lightning and it went downhill after that, or they rather created a new Metal..wich i call COMMERCIAL METAL...thank god Megadeth at least kept to his guns. But i know of a LOAD of 50's and 60's rockers who are still going stong. I'm a BIG maiden fan...and man do they still Rule the Hill of metal for me. Even their New Album is FREAKING COOL...they said **** IT..let's make tunes that are 8, 9 or 11 minutes long like in the old days...and they are still kicking ass. Bands like the Stones are riding their former glory for sure. 

I saw Rush last year..and i will tell you this..these guys are on TOP of their games also. i could name countless bands that are still going stong today, and like Scott said, lots of those guys are sounding better then ever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2010)

The old Rocker wore his hair too long,
wore his trouser cuffs too tight.
Unfashionable to the end ... drank his ale too light.
Death's head belt buckle ... yesterday's dreams ...
the transport caf' prophet of doom.
Ringing no change in his double-sewn seams
in his post-war-babe gloom.

Now he's too old to Rock'n'Roll but he's too young to die.

He once owned a Harley Davidson and a Triumph Bonneville.
Counted his friends in burned-out spark plugs
and prays that he always will.
But he's the last of the blue blood greaser boys
all of his mates are doing time:
married with three kids up by the ring road
sold their souls straight down the line.
And some of them own little sports cars
and meet at the tennis club do's.
For drinks on a Sunday ... work on Monday.
They've thrown away their blue suede shoes.

Now they're too old to Rock'n'Roll and they're too young to die.

So the old Rocker gets out his bike
to make a ton before he takes his leave.
Up on the A1 by Scotch Corner
just like it used to be.
And as he flies ... tears in his eyes ...
his wind-whipped words echo the final take
and he hits the trunk road doing around 120
with no room left to brake.

And he was too old to Rock'n'Roll but he was too young to die.
No, you're never too old to Rock'n'Roll if you're too young to die.


Up the Irons!!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> really? i don't know what i'm talking about? why don't you enlighten me? cause from where i'm standing, none of the band's i mentioned in my previous post have produced anything really good for quite a long time. metallica's last acceptable album was the black album( 1991). the last good stones album was 1978. *that was 32 yrs ago*. everything since then has been crap. aerosmith's last good album was older than that. "draw the line" came out in 77. some people might argue permanent vacation, but i am not among them.


It's all a matter of opinion and really depends on a person's taste. I think there was plenty of decent tunes on both Load and Reload, but hardcores say no, because the band cut their hair and decided to make a couple hard rock albums instead of metal. Sure, those two aren't metal albums, but they're kick ass hard rock albums and probably among the better ones that came out in those respective years.

Voodoo Lounge was a fantastic album by the Stones, and sure, it came out in 1994, and that wasn't exactly recent, but it shows that an older band can still make great music. And even albums like A Bigger Bang have their moments; Rough Justice, for instance, is a great tune and could easily have fit into one of the Stones' older records.

Similarly, although they're not quite as old, Pearl Jam just put out two back-to-back awesome discs and they've been around for 20 years!

You might get too old to rock out on-stage in a convincing manner, and yes, every time Keef does his thing where he kneels over, I'm afraid he won't be able to get up, but that's no reason that you can't still be a good musician. All those years of experience have to count for something.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I think rock n roll and pop music are always going to be associated with youth. It's hard to idolize an older person doing what can only be described as ridiculous things on stage - stadium spectacle rock is the prime example. However, I think age has no real impact on musicianship (well, maybe better playing and worse singing), which we see in old bluesmen like BB king, Leadbelly, and a host of others as well as adult folkies like James Taylor, Neil Young, Steve earle etc. Even older country acts continue to put out good music and don't seem as silly as the rockers from the same generation.

WRT Aerosmith, who I loved as a kid, I hope they do retire. I think the band genuinely don't like each other anymore, but continue simply to make money and fulfill contractual obligations.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Wait til you all get old. Put your asses out to pasture.

CT.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> Wait til you all get old. Put your asses out to pasture.
> 
> CT.


Haha, Coco, I'm 30 and there's some songs that I feel silly playing already. But then again, there's plenty of songs that sound silly when a young guy plays them too, because they're more suited to an older player.

And I'm sure when I get to be as old as Keef and Joe Perry, I'll still be trying to rip up solos with a bad-assed look on my face too.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Haha, Coco, I'm 30 and there's some songs that I feel silly playing already. But then again, there's plenty of songs that sound silly when a young guy plays them too, because they're more suited to an older player.


I always chuckle when I hear a performer in their teens singing "I Did It My Way".


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

LOL the only thing worse than an octogenarian in spandex is... um... I will have to get back to you on that 




> [FONT=comic sans ms,papyrus, arial, helvetica]Will you still need me, will you still feed me, when I'm sixty-four. [/FONT]


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> i realize that i am in the extreme minority when i say this, but i believe that there comes a time, as a rocker,
> when you are too old. rock and roll is about being young, and sexy, and dangerous/rebellious. admit it or don't, but that's the truth. when you are old, you are none of those things anymore, in the way that they are used in rock and roll.
> i'm not saying it's time to quit music, i'm saying that for bands like aerosmith, the stones, mettalica, it's time to do something else. you can't play the blues if you drive mercedes. you can't be an angry metalhead guy if you live in a sprawling mansion with manicured grounds. ever notice how when bowie got to a certain age he stopped doing the androgeny thing? it's because he realized it only works for so long. neil young looks like one of those guys who beg for change outside of loblaws.
> but he was right way back i the day. for a rocker, it's better to burn out (hendrix, morrison) than to fade away (see above)


...i can agree that there comes a point when you are too old to be wearing spandex and wiggling your wrinkled butt at young girls.

anything beyond that, however, is age discrimination.

i want to see people like eric clapton and bob dylan continue to make music until thay can no longer function.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

al3d said:


> cheezyridr,i think you're confusing your opinions, with Facts...



..amen to that!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

david henman said:


> i want to see people like eric clapton and bob dylan continue to make music until thay can no longer function.


B.B.'s in his mid 80's and he's still kicking, and Les Paul was playing right up until the end. Of course, neither was known for their spandex (though B.B. had some awesome suits!), but it's great to see legends like that continuing to do the thing they love for so long.

Not to open a different can of worms, but maybe it's a genre thing too. How seriously are you going to take a young blues cat? How much of the world have they seen that they're complaining? That's why Johnny Lang, for all the skills he has, never really took off as a young kid (imho). To me, the blues sounds more real coming from an older person. On the other hand, things like glam or hair metal just don't seem like the kind of thing you can keep doing with integrity. Is Kiss still going to be touring wearing makeup and platform boots when they're in their 70s? Is Kirk Hammet going to be soloing in a wheelchair when he's 70? All the power in the world to them as musicians to keep on playing, but maybe there comes a time when you need to shift gears a bit.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]Hat9MFWAKd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Is Kiss still going to be touring wearing makeup and platform boots when they're in their 70s? .


That's comming Very soon..


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> B.B.'s in his mid 80's and he's still kicking, and Les Paul was playing right up until the end. Of course, neither was known for their spandex (though B.B. had some awesome suits!), but it's great to see legends like that continuing to do the thing they love for so long.
> 
> Not to open a different can of worms, but maybe it's a genre thing too. How seriously are you going to take a young blues cat? How much of the world have they seen that they're complaining? That's why Johnny Lang, for all the skills he has, never really took off as a young kid (imho). To me, the blues sounds more real coming from an older person. On the other hand, things like glam or hair metal just don't seem like the kind of thing you can keep doing with integrity. Is Kiss still going to be touring wearing makeup and platform boots when they're in their 70s? Is Kirk Hammet going to be soloing in a wheelchair when he's 70? All the power in the world to them as musicians to keep on playing, but maybe there comes a time when you need to shift gears a bit.


this is what i mean. bob dylan isn't and never was a rock and roll bad boy. he can do his thing till he turns blue. it's not about age. as for clapton, if he was still playin the trippy blues based cream stuff, or cocaine, then yeah, he would need to chill a little. hippy days ended 40 yrs ago. the stuff i have seen him doing lately seems more appropriate to his age. i don't mean stop the music, i mean change it up. 

in 1976 i had a kiss army patch on my jacket. in the 80's i was a fanatic for judas priest. 
but i don't want to see kiss these days. or judas priest either for that matter. (live)
i say there is nothing wrong with getting older. B.B. king will always be the man. it goes beyond age. but, admit it or don't, ozzy stopped bein scary a long time ago.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

hollowbody said:


> Is Kirk Hammet going to be soloing in a wheelchair when he's 70?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> but i don't want to see kiss these days. or judas priest either for that matter. (live)
> i say there is nothing wrong with getting older. B.B. king will always be the man. it goes beyond age. but, admit it or don't, ozzy stopped bein scary a long time ago.


Again..it's YOUR choice..wich does'nt make it right realy. i'm 44..so was in the whole Metal Scene in the 80's Saw almost every freaking metal show there was in Montreal. I never stop listening to metal, and i doubt i ever will. So why would i stop going to see them LIVE if they still can do it?...Maiden, Priest, Scorpion..and yes..Even OZZY are still giving better live shows then 99% of the new crappy bands out there. Sure Ozzy ain't running around like a weirdo anymore..but his concert are still ****ing cool.

I was fortunate enought to see SABBATH with Dio 2 years ago..and it was one HELL of a show. the Crowd was going crazy all night long. So why should they stop?!!!


----------

